# When will PDX host an All Star game?



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

This is a subject that really pisses me off when I think about it. David Stern wasn't happy that Oregon started their Sports Action lottery a number of years ago and I believe that is why the league has withheld the game from us. More recently the league office has claimed that Portland doesn't have enough hotel space. That is doo doo! I think Portland deserves an All Star game. After all, we've been in the league for more than 30 years.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

There was more bad blood... didn't Portland get taken to court over an incident regardling the salary cap? Portland won I believe... but don't doubt there are not other ways the league front office can get back at you.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> This is a subject that really pisses me off when I think about it. David Stern wasn't happy that Oregon started their Sports Action lottery a number of years ago and I believe that is why the league has withheld the game from us. More recently the league office has claimed that Portland doesn't have enough hotel space. That is doo doo! I think Portland deserves an All Star game. After all, we've been in the league for more than 30 years.


You just hit my pet peeve tlong.

I had a whole long thing written out months ago (on blt, FH, on asbnll, and to the NBA). Basically my point was that Only Boston can complain as much as Portland can about not getting an all star game in the last 34 years (even tho Boston had several in the 50's and 60's).

The only teams who haven't had one are New Orleans (they have no right to one before Portland) Toronto (same) Sacremento (been in Sacremento 15 fewer years than the Blazers have been in Portland) Memphis (see Toronto and New Orleans) and the new charlotte team. 

Portland won't ever get one, imho, and you know what? I could care less anymore.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I always thought it was corbonated water with natural flavors.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

And, here, all this time, I thought it had to do with lack of quality hotel rooms.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

The lack of hotels may have held water about 8 years ago, but since then there has been considerable expansion of hotels in the area.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I thought that it wasn't the amount of Hotel rooms, but Portland only has a few quality Hotel rooms. Can't have Shaq staying at Super 8, on a twin bed! 

I thought that there was also a plan to build a 5 star Hotel where the MC stands now. I know that there are a lot of different things that they want to do with that, but all the players could stay there and have everything they wanted!

I just don't get it!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> The lack of hotels may have held water about 8 years ago, but since then there has been considerable expansion of hotels in the area.


Not really. There's maybe 1200 rooms in the immediate vicinity of the Rose Garden. Not nearly enough to host the 12-15,000 people who would hit town for an all star event. None of the hotels in that area, (Radisson etc...) are nice enough, and none have more than about 400 rooms. 

Most (read: all) of the visiting teams stay in downtown hotels like the 5th Ave Suites. That tells me that the hotels in the Rose Garden area are not nice enough for an All Star game.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

the NBA will never have an all star game here, David Stern hates Portland!


----------



## Qyntel's Shadow (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> I thought that there was also a plan to build a 5 star Hotel where the MC stands now. I know that there are a lot of different things that they want to do with that, but all the players could stay there and have everything they wanted!


I think that was Cowherd pushing that idea. Considering the other ideas that were proposed: another mall, a home depot and a amateur sports complex, the convention / big ol' honkin' hotel makes much more sense. Put a park between the hotel and the arena, and put a fatty restaurant on the top floor looking across the river at downtown...
I did a thing in college about conventions in Portland and the biggest minus was the lack of a convention hotel. Without a monster hotel to serve as the hub of the convention during off-hours, the big conventions look elsewhere. The same can be said for the all-star game.
One last thing.... the hotel would fit very nicely into the MLB ballpark design


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

The hotels int the Rose Quarter/ Convention center area are dives. If the City wants to develop this area and make it an area where a potential baseball stadium could be built then they need to somehow encourage some further land development in the general area. Portland is kind of hypocritical. They spend the cake to double the size of the convention center, for what reason? To draw larger conventions and expos. What benefit does this have? Economic boost. There are a couple of things Portland could do to help the city step up a notch. Build a ball park and give some incentive to Hotel establishments. I know that they are trying to dress up the east side, those are a couple of things they could do and all those things would help PDX get an All Star game.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> The hotels int the Rose Quarter/ Convention center area are dives. If the City wants to develop this area and make it an area where a potential baseball stadium could be built then they need to somehow encourage some further land development in the general area. Portland is kind of hypocritical. They spend the cake to double the size of the convention center, for what reason? To draw larger conventions and expos. What benefit does this have? Economic boost. There are a couple of things Portland could do to help the city step up a notch. Build a ball park and give some incentive to Hotel establishments. I know that they are trying to dress up the east side, those are a couple of things they could do and all those things would help PDX get an All Star game.


You nailed it Schilly. The addition to the convention center is ridiculous without the proper hotel establishments. How do you get the hotels there? Build a ball park! And, get another Major League team to fill it!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

And an eastside streetcar line. And some mixed use developments. And...

You're right though. A ballpark would be an absolute human being magnet. It would breathe life into the Rose Quarter on 81 nights a year, and a few other developments would also help to keep the area vibrant. It definitely needs something, that place is a creepy dead zone at night now.


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> More recently the league office has claimed that Portland doesn't have enough hotel space. That is doo doo! I think Portland deserves an All Star game. After all, we've been in the league for more than 30 years.


We were good enough to hold the PAN-AM GAMES...before the OLYMPICS....we had enough hotel space for that.....but not for a ALL-STAR GAME.....what a rip....I would LOVE.......LOVE a ALL STAR GAME here


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: When will PDX host an All Star game?*



> Originally posted by <b>blazerfan4life</b>!
> 
> 
> We were good enough to hold the PAN-AM GAMES...before the OLYMPICS....we had enough hotel space for that.....but not for a ALL-STAR GAME.....what a rip....I would LOVE.......LOVE a ALL STAR GAME here


Portland held the Pan Am Games?

I think you mean tourny of the americas.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

It's not neccesary to have additional hotels down by the Rose Garden. There are plenty downtown and in the suburbs. I don't buy the argument that not enough quality hotels exist. How many people attend an All Star Game anyway? 20,ooo? Maybe 10,000 are going to require top-notch accomodations and I doubt if that many. Downtown is just a hop, skip, and jump from the Rose Quarter anyway and the guests would probably rather be there too.


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

Usually the all-star game goes to the newer arenas and when the RG was new the excuse was not enough hotel rooms. Now there are enough hotel rooms in Portland, but there are also newer, nicer arenas where the all-star games are going (Wash in '00, Philly last year, Atlanta this year, LA next year...San Antonio....Houston...etc). I'm not holding my breath for Portland.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCityJB</b>!
> Usually the all-star game goes to the newer arenas and when the RG was new the excuse was not enough hotel rooms. Now there are enough hotel rooms in Portland, but there are also newer, nicer arenas where the all-star games are going (Wash in '00, Philly last year, Atlanta this year, LA next year...San Antonio....Houston...etc). I'm not holding my breath for Portland.


I disagree RipCityJB! Have you been to these other arenas? The Comcast Center in Philly doesn't hold a candle to the Rose Garden. In fact, I will go out on a limb and say there is only one arena in the NBA that is better than the Rose Garden is TODAY, that being Conseco Field House. The Rose Garden is extremely well maintained!


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: When will PDX host an All Star game?*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> Portland held the Pan Am Games?
> ...



OOPS...my bad.....but yea thats what i meant...sorry....still good enough for that but not a ALL-STAR game...i mean come on


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I know this is a huge bump, but I can't believe Portland has never gotten an All-Star game. Do you guys think it's ever going to happen?


----------



## yetifor (3 mo ago)

The league is proud to announce the second ever AUDL All-Star Game on November 12, 2022 in at Providence Park in Portland, OR, home of the Portland Nitro. The inaugural AUDL All-Star Game in 2019 was played in Madison, WI, with Team KPS defeating Team Rowan in sudden death, double overtime. forpc.onl  youtube vanced for pc


----------

